
I created a genetic programming system (and a new language just for it) - swingedseraph
https://silverwingedseraph.net/programming/2017/04/16/sbrain-an-extension-of-brainfzck.html
======
zelah
(defun)... square-root (number) (*).... (0) (0) number (0)

------
zelah
I love this! Thanks.

~~~
swingedseraph
I'm glad you enjoyed it!

